# Toes numb because of high arch



## meganfm (Feb 28, 2013)

I just picked up a pair of Burton Axels today-the first time I've bought snowboard boots. The guy at the store sized me to be an 8.5 (I normally wear a size 8.5 or 9 regular shoe) and when I stand up, there's quite a bit of pressure but when I'm in stance my toes brush the end but there isn't much pressure.

I think the problem I'm having is my arch. After 15min my toes in both boots go completely numb. I tried leaving the boots unstrapped/loosened but my toes still go numb-I think the stitching around the base of the tongue is right over my arch and putting downward pressure, because the ball of my foot goes numb too. I'm torn if I should go back and get a 9, or if I just need to suck it up and deal with it until they pack out.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Just standing your toes shouldn't be scrunched. They should barely be touching like when you're in your stance. You could try sizing up. Relying on them packing out isn't guaranteed. It could be that that model just isn't right for your foot. Are you set on it or did it fit best out of all the boots you tried?


----------



## meganfm (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried on a pair of Nikes and a pair of 32s-the Nikes were too difficult for me to lace up, and the 32s were too wide in the heel. Plus I really liked the quick lace system. All the other women's boots available had a Boa system (which I'm not a fan of) or were too stiff for my level. I think I may need to go back and try a 9.


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

That sounds to me like those boots are too narrow for your foot , less arch support will cause numbness too but i dont think it ll effect that much in 15 mIns
Imho you shouldlook for best comfortable fit rather then stifness level at this point


----------



## meganfm (Feb 28, 2013)

TheTurk said:


> That sounds to me like those boots are too narrow for your foot , less arch support will cause numbness too but i dont think it ll effect that much in 15 mIns


My foot is fairly narrow to begin with though-my heel normally pops out of all shoes.


----------



## TheTurk (Jan 13, 2013)

My foot is the same exact way high arch and narrow (well narrow heel ) and took me quite some time to find the right boots i had numb toes in two sets of boots i tried and both were cuz they were narrow on toe box 
Id say keep trying different boots if you have a chance to do so and not worry about stiffness somuch unless they are made out of stainless steel


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

go back and try both sizes...8.5 and 9 but take out the footbed and try both of them with good insoles. I have high arches...ed visseures (sp?) "sole" or superfeet or etc. Boot insoles are garbage spend the extra cash. The after market insoles need to be fitted also....just don't buy any kind...they must be right for your foot. 

read the boot faq sticky at the top...yes poorly written and organized...one of these days I will re-write it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Did you try the double BOA models? If one of these fit your foot better (enough space for your high arch), why not give them a try? It sounds, as if its not the size but rather the model that doesnt fit. 
I have small ankles, high arch and wide knuckles. Had two models of Burton and had big problems with aching/numb feet. They always seemd to put pressure on the arch, even if I bound them quite loose. Tried heat molding and even orthopedic soles but nothing helped.

Since this year, I have a BOA boot for the first time (K2 Contour, double BOA, one for the inner and one for the entire outer boot). My high arch fits into these boots very well, no pressure points of tongue/laces and I love their BOA system. You can adjust the outer AND inner boot on the fly mm by mm while riding till you get the perfect fit. First time in 10 years I can ride an entire day without constantly numb feet.


----------



## meganfm (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for the tips-I called the store and put a 9 on hold to go back and try after work. I definitely think the 8.5 is too small because last night I tried just wearing the inner lining and while my foot didn't go numb, it did tingle a bit like there was pressure on my foot.

Normally I wear custom orthotics in my shoes, however the ones I have are for dress shoes so they are very thin and hard-I tried them in the snowboard boots but was recommended not to use that pair because they're too thin to provide much support when riding. I'm planning on getting another pair made up (once my benefits kick in!) that are thicker and more supportive for sports.


----------

